# Faros con leds...



## scraxo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber donde me puedo hacer con faros de leds para el automovil, a ser posible sin tener que comprarlo, es decir hacerlos yo... si me ayudais, os lo agradeceria mucho... GRACIAS


----------



## Mushito (Nov 13, 2006)

conectalos en serie paralelo con el numero de leds que desees usar, te aconsejo que uses leds blancos de alto brillo.


----------



## scraxo (Nov 13, 2006)

Gracias Mushito, cuando lo haga ya te comento, porque tambien he estado pensando que tendran que estar homologados o algo, para poder llevarlos... y bueno saber como van de noche, la potencia que pueden tener, que eso ya lo mirare yo, GRACIAS CAMARADA ELECTRONICO


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 23, 2006)

hola si o si nesesitas que sean leds creo que te costaria menos un faro de xenon o esos blancos por que cada lesd de los de alto brillo valen como 1.5 pesos c/u pero si lo quieres hacer asi bas bien solo tienes que conseguir lo0s portaleds y unos 20 leds como minino y ver que luz da yo creo que lo de la homologacion no la nescesita ya que no se notaria mucho solo pareceria una lampara de xenon pero con la encandilacion no se espero que baya bien tu proyecto un saludo 



gaston


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 3, 2006)

vienen unas linternitas chinas que valen un mango, si las conseguis en un mayorista mejor mas barato.las desarmas y listo.. te conviene hacer un disco que esten todos uno al lado del otro. yque ese disco sea de acrilico. si es transparente mejor


----------



## Seruhio (Ago 3, 2009)

checa esta pagna, quiza veas interesante
http://www.bbeled.com/High_Power_LED_bulb.htm?gclid=CPDlsZWbiJwCFQ9Jagod8xsdAA


----------



## shadowpucci (Ago 3, 2009)

Yo tengo posiciones con leds, hechas "estilo AUDI"... 









compre 2 tiras de led flexibles selladas en la casa del led... 50 mangos en todo... y quedan EXCELENTES!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Ago 5, 2009)

buenas, yo también estoy con la idea de hacer ópticas para el auto, pero con el tema de los led en los faros delenteros no me convence mucho porque los leds chicos no tienen mucha potencia y tengdrias que usar leds de 3w o de 5w, les digo esto porque ya estuve provando con leds, y usar esos leds el presupuesto se dispara un poco, ya que cada led sale entre $30 y $50..

Si no vienen las lamparas de leds para los autos.. miren

http://www.casadelled.com.ar/

ahi entren en la seccion de automotor

ahora estoy pensando en hacer el faro con led pero los traceros estilo faros tuning!











cuando tenga algo les muestro!


----------



## ervingab (Ago 6, 2009)

usa leds de alta luminosidad y acuerdate que utilizan luz alta y baja por lo cual podrias ponerles 2 resistencias una de 220 y de 1 k. la luz baja en serie. la lus baja directo a la r de 1k y la alta a la resistencia de 220 ohm. suerte


----------



## Traviato (Ago 6, 2009)

Aquí los venden para reemplazo directo de varios formatos habituales de lámparas:
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.712

Intuyo que montan leds de 3 watios como este:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26315

Lo que no sé es qué pasa con el calor generado y cómo lo disipa.

Saludos.


----------



## luisperezmedina (Sep 16, 2010)

Lo bueno de los leds, es que en 99 % de la energía tomada lo transforma a luminosidad y ese 1% lo transforma en calor, caso contrario de los faros incandescentes.


----------



## Beamspot (Sep 22, 2010)

En realidad, los LED no llegan a dar mucho más del 50% de rendimiento. Aún así, son mucho mejores que las bombillas en ese aspecto, pero el problema del calor no es tanto la cantidad por W consumido, si no el diminuto espacio por donde evacuarlo.

Las bombillas y los fluorescentes tienen una superficie de disipación grande, sobre todo si la comparamos con los leds actuales como los OSLON de 1W de Osram, de 2.8x2.8mm.

Aún así, hay leds en PLCC de 4 pines con una luminosidad más que excelente para hacer este tipo de luces, y por un coste realmente bajo.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 22, 2010)

Donde colocaste la tira de leds? por dentro de la optica o afuera? Estoy con la idea no queriendo abrir la optica sino tratar de pegarla desde los agujeros que tengo de las lamparas mismas.. sacar el cablecito por alguno de las lamparas. Me gustaria conectarlo junto con las luces de posicion y con un rele que se apaguen con las bajas y/o altas ya que me parece inutil que queden prendidas en esos casos..


----------

